# Riley got his face shaved!



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

...And I don't think there's a doubt anymore that he's a purebred. I mean, look at that long, skinny muzzle! Who knew that was hiding under all that hair!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well hello there Handsome


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Looking gooood, Riley!

Your friend, Paddy


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I LOVE your new look, Riley! You are a very handsome purebred poodle


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Oh Riley! You look great! I love your face - and your tie


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I think Riley is going to be adorable in any haircut, but he looks Very Handsome with a shaved muzzle!


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Great! He looks so poodley now!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

So handsome! Can't go wrong with any of those blue bow ties


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Woohoo ! So Handsome and poodley Mr Riley !


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Gorgeous boy!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yup! He's a poodle! Don't you just love how soft and clean his face is now? LOL!


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 14, 2013)

And what a sweet little face it was hiding beneath all that hair!


----------



## PhoebeAndMe (Dec 25, 2015)

Awe, he's so handsome!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Riley looks wonderful with a shaved face and his bowtie is great!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

He's all poodle and a very handsome one!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Looks fantastic! Are you going to keep it?


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

What a handsome dude.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

What an elegant little face!


----------



## Deblakeside (Oct 2, 2015)

Awesome clip! He looks great!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Riley looks so good, I love his little poodle face.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

There's absolutely no doubt now! He is all Poodle, and nothing but a Poodle!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I LOVE getting to see his beautiful face !!!!!


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Yup! He's a poodle! Don't you just love how soft and clean his face is now? LOL!


Yes! So soft and smooth. He's like "mom, please stop petting my muzzle" bahaha



AngelAviary said:


> Looks fantastic! Are you going to keep it?


Yes, I think for now. It is SO much easier after meal times to make sure his face is clean, and bonus, he doesn't rub his face on our carpets after he eats anymore. Riley didn't like clippers near his mouth, though, so instead of sending him home with a fu manchu look, the groomer had to scissor the rest of his muzzle. So, more practice will also be beneficial for him to get comfortable with face trims


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

all poodle all the time. life is good.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He looks great, and very dapper to boot. That sure is all poodle too.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

He is such a beautiful dog. . .and appears to have so much personality!! I love the shaved face on him!!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Love your new signature pic !!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Yep....definitely poodle under all that fluff! He looks great with a shaved face, too! (I will admit I am partial to shaved poodle faces.)


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

What a pretty head he has! As he gets more and more accustomed to this shaving business, your groomer will be able to get under his chin a little closer and nearer to his lips. But he's looking definitely Poodly. Very handsome fella he is. He looks to have a very chipper personality. Cute!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

What a kissable face!


----------

